# German Blue Ram issue



## Bahamas (May 5, 2013)

Hi guys, just finished nursing Tyrone (lol) back to health...


He has been swimming against the glass and up down left right of it since ~1pm today, tank lights turned off at 7 and he had not stopped (only during my 30% water change) ..


Just wondering if this is healthy/safe/normal? Behavior completely stopped but later resumed while/after feeding time...


Any insight is very much appreciated!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

How long have you had him? I know that newly acquired cichlids will often pace back and forth on the glass until they settle in and feel safe. I don't know why but every one I've gotten has done so until they realize they are safe (cichlids are smart). Then again I think some fish just do it for no reason.

Also is he alone in the tank? I read that rams like the company of other fish, suppose to make them feel safe.


----------



## Bahamas (May 5, 2013)

he is alone, have had him for 8 days now..thinking of getting a couple otto's..don't wanna crowd a ram in a 10g is pushing it as is.. thanks though!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

temp? rams like it warm 80F+

safe, yes. Fish can "measure the tank" for years without hurting themselves.

Normal, only for awhile. They usually settle down and only swim frantically when you look like you might feed them. 

Decor? plastic or live plants are good for rams and small caves and flat rocks and open areas.


----------



## Bahamas (May 5, 2013)

fully planted :0 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

